# The Worst Place to have an Itch



## Pine (Mar 23, 2011)

Another stupid poll courtesy of Pine.

Where do YOU think is the worst place to have an itch?


----------



## Xegras (Mar 23, 2011)

I would say crotch, only because if you are in a public situation you can't really start grabbing your area of attack mid conversation.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 23, 2011)

Right inside your ass. It's a pain to scratch without damaging something.


----------



## Bernad (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm gonna go with eyes.  Especially when you get and eyelash or something else in your eye.  You will rub your eye for a while to get it out, and once it is out your eye is dry and itchy. : /
Then you spend a good amount of time itching that.  Then your other eye feels left out and decides to start feeling itchy.  Spent a good amount of my day today itching my eyes.


----------



## Aden (Mar 23, 2011)

Urethra?

*shudder*


----------



## HillyRoars (Mar 23, 2011)

Hmm I voted eyes but thinking about it more I hate itches on the palm of your hand and it just wont go away ugggh.


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 23, 2011)

Feet. Damn boots getting in the way... 

There is no spot on my back I can't scratch.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 23, 2011)

Uh, dude.

Hands down it's when your fucking lungs itch.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 23, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Uh, dude.
> 
> Hands down it's when your fucking lungs itch.


 I have that happen, a friend said smoking fixes it so that's the only time I smoke.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 23, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> I have that happen, a friend said smoking fixes it so that's the only time I smoke.


 
Or you could wait a couple minutes and not breathe toxins...


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 23, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Or you could wait a couple minutes and not breathe toxins...


 Too true.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 23, 2011)

Roof of your mouth.
Not only is it annoying as holy fuck when you're in a store, touching things several people have touched, and not wanting to stick that filth in your mouth,
but also, half the time, scratching it doesn't do shit.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 23, 2011)

Fuckin A this thread is making me itchy. >=C


----------



## Xenke (Mar 23, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Fuckin A this thread is making me itchy. >=C


 
This thread got me tickling the roof of my mouth. :B


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Mar 23, 2011)

I'd say bottom of the foot's the worst. Though I also hate itchy hands.


----------



## Azure (Mar 23, 2011)

My mouth because I can't do shit about it. There is no place on my body I cannot reach, so nothing else is a problem, but if you itch your mouth, it just itches more. Herpes.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 23, 2011)

I must go with the eyes, because it's hard to scratch you eyes. >_>


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 23, 2011)

Back of the throat, I think.  Or your anus while you're sitting.


----------



## theinkfox (Mar 23, 2011)

for sure in foot, even more if you have fungus on it -eewww-


----------



## Vo (Mar 23, 2011)

I voted for throat/roof of mouth because it's the only one that's pretty much impossible to fix no matter what. Foot's bad if you can't take your shoes off, ear's bad if you don't have any Q-tips, crotch is bad if you're in sensitive company, and the back can be scraped against something, but no matter where you are and how much you try to scrape it with your tongue or scratch it with your finger (if you don't make yourself throw up) an itch in the throat will not go away. It's way up there on the list of rage-inducing items.


----------



## Blutide (Mar 23, 2011)

The worst place? All places suck, but the more annoying I guess is the bottom of your foot, reason being is I can't take off my shoes and get to it.....I can get everywhere else easily...


----------



## Kiru-kun (Mar 23, 2011)

In the ear. Seriously. I fucking, hate that!


----------



## Glitch (Mar 23, 2011)

I can fix most itches discreetly, but a crotch itch is the worst.  
I may be a dyke, but I can't just pick at myself in public.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 23, 2011)

Anywhere that a good ol' scratching will make your fingers smell afterwards


----------



## Darkfoxx (Mar 23, 2011)

Bottom of my feet, because scratching there if it itches is worse then the itch.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Mar 23, 2011)

I can deal with itches anywhere except that one spot on my back I can't reach where I get an itch ALL THE FUCKING TIME! My boyfriend can never quite get it either <=[ My mum has an itch in exactly the same place.

For all of those who have itchy mouths - try an ice cube or something cold. It works wonders.
In fact, a cold wet paper towel on any itch makes it go away, discovered that on my last tattoo. It's brilliant.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 23, 2011)

An itch just about anywhere on me can be quite quickly quelled by action or inaction, except for the eyes. Itching or ignoring them only makes it worse up until a certain point where it suddenly begins to diminish assuming the earlier choice was to ignore. Itching it at all seems to reset this timer.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 23, 2011)

Anus, no doubt about it. Scratching it doesn't do shit and just makes your fingers smell, and the itch is so nasty I'd rather be dead whenever it happens. D:


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow, this thread.

Count me in for the unreachable itch. :c


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 23, 2011)

Kiru-kun said:


> In the ear. Seriously. I fucking, hate that!


 
That must be terrible for you, since you have so much ear to scratch!



LizardKing said:


> Anywhere that a good ol' scratching will make your fingers smell afterwards


 
For furries that is pretty much everywhere.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 23, 2011)

No itch is good, I can't consider any of the ones in the poles better than another. I usually have eye itches, that don't really disturb me. Feet itches in hte long run are a serious burden, and crotch itches aren't nice either. I'd have to go with mouth or throat, even though small injuries in them are much worse than plain itching. If there is one, I wash it with water and salt.


----------



## Don (Mar 23, 2011)

Bottom of the feet for sure, though the unreachable back spot is pretty horrible as well.


----------



## zosimus (Mar 23, 2011)

I would have to say the worst place to have an itch would have to be you crotch but thats bad if your in public or I also hate having an itch in the back of my throat its so annoying.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 23, 2011)

Anywhere in the area of the body covered by most types of underwear.  Groin, butt, etc.  Scratching the crotch or groin is just horrible in public (even if you think no one's watching) and the posterior region... it's a no-win.


----------



## Oovie (Mar 23, 2011)

Right between the knuckles or fingers, usually those itches result in red swollen skin.


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 23, 2011)

Crotch-area, without a doubt.
 In public it usually results with you preforming a strange kind of robot walk, in a failed attempt to somehow, magically scratch that spot with your thighs.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 23, 2011)

Unless you're a fucking t-rex, I doubt you'll have trouble scratching your own back. : |


----------



## Kiva19 (Mar 23, 2011)

Man, I pretty much hate ANY itch that is unable to be scratched at the particular time you have it. When I am wearing my body armor for work..itches under it suck. I also hate the mouth itches and those ones that feel like they're in a certain place, but really they are somewhere completely different. Ugh!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2011)

Crotch. Defiantly the crotch.


----------



## Aden (Mar 23, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Crotch. Defiantly the crotch.


 
DEFIANTLY THE CROTCH

Excellent band name


----------



## Corto (Mar 23, 2011)

Dick, no contest. Even the ass can be somewhat scratched in public, making weird movements when you sit or whatever. But boy oh boy, nothing like being in the subway with a killer itch in yo dick.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 23, 2011)

I bite my fingernails so any itch is terrible. :c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 23, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Unless you're a fucking t-rex, I doubt you'll have trouble scratching your own back. : |


 
I don't have trouble, but it takes effort. Anyway, I hate having an itchy knob, arse, chest, back and underarms. :[


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 23, 2011)

Foot, crotch, back of throat, ass, back and ear since your finger will get earwax on it. But I voted for foot; you'd just be making it worse if you were so bold as to scratch the bottom X3

Also, you get itches in the roof of your mouth...? I've never had an itch there in all 18 years of my life.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 23, 2011)

Back of the throat where for some reason it tickles inside the ear too.


----------



## Azure (Mar 23, 2011)

I dunno why people are so shy about scratching their junk in public. Fuck those people, I have and problem, and it's getting fixed now. If you look, you're a perv though.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 23, 2011)

Azure said:


> I dunno why people are so shy about scratching their junk in public. Fuck those people, I have and problem, and it's getting fixed now. If you look, you're a perv though.


 
but i like to watch


----------



## Azure (Mar 23, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> but i like to watch


Sweaty buttcheeks.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 23, 2011)

Azure said:


> Sweaty buttcheeks.


 
oh baby you know what i like


----------



## Alstor (Mar 23, 2011)

The throat is definitely worse, since trying to go for it won't do anything good.

"OH, YOU THINK SWALLOWING WILL HELP? YOUR RESISTANCE ONLY MAKES ME STRONGER"


----------



## Grifff (Mar 23, 2011)

Between the lower part of my sholder blades, so back definitely.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 23, 2011)

Scratchy throat.

And by that, I mean severe cottonmouth.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Mar 23, 2011)

I voted throat/mouth, as I remember the time I had an itch there that wouldn't go away. Scratching at it just makes it worse, and sticking my finger in there just gets it wet.

In a close second place would be the eye. This is how my eye can turn pink or red, if I just rub it a lot. Rubbing makes it hurt more, trust me. Then the only thing you can do is keep your eyes closed and think of something else.


----------



## KatmanDu (Mar 24, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Unless you're a fucking t-rex, I doubt you'll have trouble scratching your own back.


 
I voted back. I'm not a t-rex nor morbidly obese, but there is a strip right in the center of my back that I cannot reach. I'm just not flexible that way, and can't ever satisfy and itch right there without a backscratcher. Doorframe or similar doesn't cut it. Like Kiva mentioned, forget it in a vest without a back scratcher. A back scratcher that will smell like a dead goat after a trip under body armor during the summer.

Anywhere else, no problem. Groin itch? Can usually arrange a discrete grab-and-shift to take care of it without seeming like a perv.

...but oh, when you do finally get to a place private enough to go to town and really scratch that nutsack, nirvana.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 24, 2011)

Alstor said:


> The throat is definitely worse, since trying to go for it won't do anything good.
> 
> "OH, YOU THINK SWALLOWING WILL HELP? YOUR RESISTANCE ONLY MAKES ME STRONGER"


 
I found a solution for that. But I cannot quite put it into words.

Basically, I contract my throat's muscles, "let them go" and the "wave" scratches my whole throat.

When I do it, it produces a horrible sound. Similar to a dove's, but deeper.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 24, 2011)

Inside of my ear and back of my throat. WORST EVER. Also followed by bottom of the foot- right in the center, when you cannot scratch it because you have shoes on. 

On a related note my grandmother has a spot on her foot that always itches. She scratches it with her other foot in her sleep- it is entertaining to watch.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 24, 2011)

This is amusing. I'd say crotch as I am flexible enough to scratch any part of my back.


----------



## xiath (Mar 24, 2011)

A week ago I would have said the bottom of your foot but I decided to choose other. The reason for me choosing other is I got a helix (ear cartilage) piercing on Saturday and today it itches like crazy. The worst part is the fact that you can reach it, but you aren't allowed to scratch it because that will just irritate it and could lead to an infection... Plus it would only hurt if I were to scratch it. So my answer is a fresh piercing.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 24, 2011)

it's probably already been said, but the worst place to have an itch is anywhere when it's one of those itches that you can't seem to successful scratch. not from any kind of infection or anything, just it's like you scratch where you think it is, then it "jumps" a millimeter somewhere else. there's a word for that but my medical greekish is rusty.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 24, 2011)

xiath said:


> A week ago I would have said the bottom of your foot but I decided to choose other. The reason for me choosing other is I got a helix (ear cartilage) piercing on Saturday and today it itches like crazy. The worst part is the fact that you can reach it, but you aren't allowed to scratch it because that will just irritate it and could lead to an infection... Plus it would only hurt if I were to scratch it. So my answer is a fresh piercing.


 
Salt water dude! OMG I got snake bites once and they itched soooo damn bad- I got h2ocean and put it in the fridge. The cold salt water stopped the itching.


----------



## Plantar (Mar 24, 2011)

Everywhere is the worst place. My whole body was practically covered in poison ivy 2 weeks ago, and... It spread _everywhere_.


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 24, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> Feet. Damn boots getting in the way...
> 
> There is no spot on my back I can't scratch.



*Warning: Not related to thread!* :V

Your avatar, the winking cougar, hangs in my bathroom. It's like the cougar is saying, "good job." lol


----------



## Fenneckfan14 (Mar 24, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> it's probably already been said, but the worst place to have an itch is anywhere when it's one of those itches that you can't seem to successful scratch. not from any kind of infection or anything, just it's like you scratch where you think it is, then it "jumps" a millimeter somewhere else. there's a word for that but my medical greekish is rusty.



disassociated pruritus?


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Mar 24, 2011)

I think a nose-itch is one of the worst, 'cause if yer in a public place, and you don't want it to look like yer picking yer nose, so you just deal with it, then yer nose starts to tingle, then ya sneeze; I hate that.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 24, 2011)

Ugh eye itches do not like to go away for me. >:C
Then you rub or scratch and it just goes red and more irritating.


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 24, 2011)

Fenneckfan14 said:


> *Warning: Not related to thread!* :V
> 
> Your avatar, the winking cougar, hangs in my bathroom. It's like the cougar is saying, "good job." lol


 STOP THAT.
PM HIM IF YOU GOTTA SAY IT.

AND DON'T DOUBLE POST, SHIT FUCK.

Ahem. @thread,
'_feminine itch_'. You girls will know what I mean.


----------



## Pine (Mar 24, 2011)

Kind of inappropriate, but who else got those itches on your butt during class where you had to rub your ass on the corner of the seat to scratch it? I know I'm not the only one who had these...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 24, 2011)

I must go on and say eyes, itching them constantly is pain in the ass.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 24, 2011)

Pine said:


> Kind of inappropriate, but who else got those itches on your butt during class where you had to rub your ass on the corner of the seat to scratch it? I know I'm not the only one who had these...


 
I god, I remember those. I get them in exam hall sessions. It's funny how if you make the _slightest_ movement, hundreds of people spin to stare at you with their piercing eyes. It's also worse when you're holding in three thousand farts whilst sitting next to the girl you're secretly in love with. :[


----------



## Mayfurr (Mar 24, 2011)

In a spacesuit during a space-walk.

Walking a tightrope.

During a hostage negotiation session.

During a TSA security check at an airport.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 24, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> STOP THAT.
> PM HIM IF YOU GOTTA SAY IT.
> 
> AND DON'T DOUBLE POST, SHIT FUCK.
> ...


 
I don't know what is worse- the itch or when your panties catch you and pinch- no matter what you do you cannot seem to right it in public without making an ass of yourself.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Mar 24, 2011)

I hate when your walking around in public and you have to itch your crotch... It's embarrassing if people notice :/


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm gonna go with the inner ear and the anus.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 24, 2011)

Pine said:


> Kind of inappropriate, but who else got those itches on your butt during class where you had to rub your ass on the corner of the seat to scratch it? I know I'm not the only one who had these...





lupinealchemist said:


> I'm gonna go with the inner ear and the anus.





Triple_7 said:


> Depends on the situation, if in public, lets face it, crotch/ass.





Dyluck said:


> Back of the throat, I think.  Or your anus while you're sitting.





Paul'o'fox said:


> Right inside your ass. It's a pain to scratch without damaging something.





Kellie Gator said:


> Anus, no doubt about it. Scratching it doesn't do shit and just makes your fingers smell, and the itch is so nasty I'd rather be dead whenever it happens. D:





Azure said:


> Sweaty buttcheeks.



Holy crap. Do you guys fucking bathe? What? What's the problem? Do you just walk around with swampcrack or mudbutt all day? What the fuck is the deal? You know, you have to wash your ass when you shower, right?

Worst itch spot for me is itchy throat and it makes you cough a lot.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 24, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Holy crap. Do you guys fucking bathe? What? What's the problem? Do you just walk around with swampcrack or mudbutt all day? What the fuck is the deal? You know, you have to wash your ass when you shower, right?


 
I wash it every day, it can still get itchy in spite of that

you fucking dick


----------



## Riavis (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm definitely going with inside the ear. I'll spare you all the story, but I ended up with varnish slivers deep in my inner ear once. It felt like someone poured raw fiberglass down my ear canal and it was impossible to reach it without doing damage.

The plus side, according to my friends and sisters, was that I made some of the funniest faces ever when it was at its most painful/itchy.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 24, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I wash it every day, it can still get itchy in spite of that
> 
> you fucking dick


 You should put babypowder or something there then, man. I have no idea how it gets that sweaty.


----------



## Pine (Mar 24, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Holy crap. Do you guys fucking bathe? What? What's the problem? Do you just walk around with swampcrack or mudbutt all day? What the fuck is the deal? You know, you have to wash your ass when you shower, right?


 
So you're telling me if I wash my ass there is no chance of it getting an itch at all? Brilliant!


----------



## Icky (Mar 24, 2011)

Clayton said:
			
		

> Worst itch spot for me is itchy throat and it makes you cough a lot.


 
Holy crap. Do you guys fucking bathe? What? What's the problem? Do you just walk around with swampmouth or mudtongue all day? What the fuck is the deal? You know, you have to wash your mouth when you shower, right?


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 24, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I don't know what is worse- the itch or when your panties catch you and pinch- no matter what you do you cannot seem to right it in public without making an ass of yourself.


 OH GOD, this so much D:
Epically when it's enough for a sharp intake of breath, and suddenly, everybody looks. 
"What's wrong?" "You alright?"
"No problem guys, just don't mind me while I _pull these teeth out of my fucking vulva_."
Frilly panties, NEVER AGAIN. 

Dx


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 24, 2011)

Pine said:


> So you're telling me if I wash my ass there is no chance of it getting an itch at all? Brilliant!


I wash my ass and I don't get swampcrack



Icky said:


> Holy crap. Do you guys fucking bathe? What? What's the problem? Do you just walk around with swampmouth or mudtongue all day? What the fuck is the deal? You know, you have to wash your mouth when you shower, right?


 No, it's usually because of breathing in dust or something, or a cold, or a sore throat, or breathing in cold air. Nice pathetic jab there though


EDIT: I gotta say though, aside from the back of the throat.. when I shave my pubes with not enough shaving cream & a shitty razor.. that is the WORST. WOOORST ITCH. BECAUSE ITS SO FUCKING PERSISTANT. Razorburned pubes.

The worst.
But I don't think many guys shave their pubes... girls? Any girls in here get razorburned pubes? Tell daddy Clay


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 24, 2011)

Clayton said:


> You should put babypowder or something there then, man. I have no idea how it gets that sweaty.


 
I live in the desert.


----------



## Littlerock (Mar 24, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I live in the desert.


Use sand then. I'm sure it will work :V


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 24, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I live in the desert.


 
jjeeesus christ I feel bad for you


----------



## Azure (Mar 24, 2011)

Clayton said:


> You should put babypowder or something there then, man. I have no idea how it gets that sweaty.


Hey, hey. Maybe I work out. Maybe it's hot outside. Or maybe I don't want slather my fucking junk in baby powder.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 24, 2011)

Azure said:


> Hey, hey. Maybe I work out. Maybe it's hot outside. Or maybe I don't want slather my fucking junk in baby powder.


 
I don't put babypowder on my junk and I don't have an itchy ass. I don't get it. My lil cousin used to dig at her ass really bad when she had a log in her pants

Hint hint.


----------



## Azure (Mar 24, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I don't put babypowder on my junk and I don't have an itchy ass. I don't get it. My lil cousin used to dig at her ass really bad when she had a log in her pants
> 
> Hint hint.


Your cousin shit herself on a regular basis?


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 24, 2011)

Azure said:


> Your cousin shit herself on a regular basis?


 
HAHAHAH omg i cant breathe

no i mean when she was real young
mudbutt


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 24, 2011)

Azure said:


> Your cousin shit herself on a regular basis?


 
gimme the chocolate


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 24, 2011)

The bottom of your foot is terrible. D:
So is the roof of your mouth... I'm not sure what's worse. T~T


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 24, 2011)

My crotch itching would only be bad in public.

However, frequently there's some sort of mad god who fires extreme itch rays right dead center in my anus, and prolonged itching induces chafing.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 25, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> However, frequently there's some sort of mad god who fires extreme itch rays right dead center in my anus, and prolonged itching induces chafing.


 
oh god this needs out of context sigging in the WORST WAY


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 25, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Use sand then. I'm sure it will work :V


 
Ever get sand in your oyster? I promise it don't make a pearl. ;~;


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Mar 25, 2011)

Inside your penis while having a Q-tip in there.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 25, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Inside your penis while having a Q-tip in there.


 
What the fuck- I don't even- No, yes I do want to know.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 25, 2011)

Go to the beach once and you are pouring sand out every orifice for about three months. Though i was living in Hawaii so sands everywhere anyhow.



MaverickCowboy said:


> Inside your penis while having a Q-tip in there.


 
Someone got checked for STD's!


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 25, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Inside your penis while having a Q-tip in there.


 
Gonna need a hummingbird to scratch that itch for you.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Mar 25, 2011)

Xegras said:


> Go to the beach once and you are pouring sand out every orifice for about three months. Though i was living in Hawaii so sands everywhere anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone got checked for STD's!


 

YOU NEED TO GET CHECKED.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 25, 2011)

I have to say inner ear.  There is no way to get to that sucker without the risk of going deaf.


----------



## Xegras (Mar 25, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> YOU NEED TO GET CHECKED.


 
NO I DON'T, YOU CAN'T GET STD'S IF YOU NEVER HAVE SEX.

._. Foreveralone.jpg


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Mar 25, 2011)

Xegras said:


> NO I DON'T, YOU CAN'T GET STD'S IF YOU NEVER HAVE SEX.
> 
> ._. Foreveralone.jpg



Its been 7 years for me. FML.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 25, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Inside your penis while having a Q-tip in there.


 
yeahhh thats what im talkin bout
sounding


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 25, 2011)

Xegras said:


> NO I DON'T, YOU CAN'T GET STD'S IF YOU NEVER HAVE SEX.
> 
> ._. Foreveralone.jpg


 Actually yes you can... :3
Just saying.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Holy crap. Do you guys fucking bathe? What? What's the problem? Do you just walk around with swampcrack or mudbutt all day? What the fuck is the deal? You know, you have to wash your ass when you shower, right?



Yes, I do wash everywhere. Doesn't mean it won't itch from time to time. Crotch tends to itch after showering anyway, don't know if it's eczema related or from the hot water.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 25, 2011)

The soaps also going to tend to dry your skin out

so there's that


----------



## Azure (Mar 25, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> The soaps also going to tend to dry your skin out
> 
> so there's that


That is why you MOISTURIZE. Everywhere.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 25, 2011)

Azure said:


> That is why you MOISTURIZE. Everywhere.


 
I want to make a Doctor Who reference pretty badly right now but I don't think enough people would get it.


----------



## Azure (Mar 25, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I want to make a Doctor Who reference pretty badly right now but I don't think enough people would get it.


):

Also, I just remembered, MDMA and "scratching" are the best ever.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 25, 2011)

How about itch on foot while wearing a shoe? I got that today and it made me think of this thread. I got it and was like "FUUUUUUUUU---" and I could never get it. Didn't have time to take it off and itch because I was working in an assembly line.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 25, 2011)

A Person said:


> How about itch on foot while wearing a shoe? I got that today and it made me think of this thread. I got it and was like "FUUUUUUUUU---" and I could never get it. Didn't have time to take it off and itch because I was working in an assembly line.


 
Cannot stand that shit- It itches and itches and NOTHING you do fixes it and it is ALWAYS- ALWAYS in the center of your arch.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 25, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> Yes, I do wash everywhere. Doesn't mean it won't itch from time to time. Crotch tends to itch after showering anyway, don't know if it's eczema related or from the hot water.


Hot showers will definately cause dry skin. Do you shave in the shower? If so, what kind of shaving cream do you use? Is your razor new? What direction do you shave in? All of these have a factor on whether or not you'll have burning pubes after.

Buy Glaxall Base moisturizing lotion if you have dry skin. Works extremely well.
http://asset1.wellmedia.ca/images/large/products/glaxal-base-moisturizing-creme_1240595914_LRG.jpg


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 25, 2011)

Ever go have a bit of romance on a beach? you get itches IN you from the bloody sand. Not to mention shitting sand.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Mar 25, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Cannot stand that shit- It itches and itches and NOTHING you do fixes it and it is ALWAYS- ALWAYS in the center of your arch.


 
Lol well my itch was at the top of my foot. I tried like stomping my heel on my right foot and shit but nothing worked X3


----------



## Jw (Mar 25, 2011)

Foot iches are terrible. Even if it's accessible, 9 times out of 10 scratching it won't help. And like DD said, it's always in the arch. so like 5 seconds later it's back.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 25, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Ever go have a bit of romance on a beach? you get itches IN you from the bloody sand. Not to mention shitting sand.


No I haven't. Ever heard of sand fleas?


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 25, 2011)

Clayton said:


> No I haven't. Ever heard of sand fleas?


 yes, and you don't think of such things when drunk and presented with sex.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Mar 25, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> yes, and you don't think of such things when drunk and presented with sex.


 
I tend to think- hey lets go to a place where I won't get sand in my craw when I decide to fuck.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 25, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I tend to think- hey lets go to a place where I won't get sand in my craw when I decide to fuck.


 Well I am easily persuaded when drunk and she wanted to fuck on the beach. Anyhow speaking of itches...

I kid I kid I am clean.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 25, 2011)

The Drunken Ace said:


> yes, and you don't think of such things when drunk and presented with sex.


 No way jose. I wont do none of that shit. Did you know, hookworms live in sand?  And they can be transmitted through the skin? Yep, they crawl right in!


----------



## Jw (Mar 25, 2011)

Dammit all this beach sex is making me want to say something about....

ah hell, just say it

You'll could get crabs from fucking on the beach. Pun very much intended.


----------

